

Learn How to make Angry Birds - neinsun
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/05/12/how-to-make-angry-birds-part-1/

======
magicseth
This is the first time I've seen the free tutorial with the option to buy the
source and assets. I think this is a very interesting way to solve the problem
of monetizing while still allowing uncrippled content.

What is interesting to me is that the concepts in the article are arguably
more valuable the sample code itself. But by charging for the shallower of the
two assets, you end up charging the people who are more likely to pay in the
first place.

------
eogas
This guy has some other really great articles if you search around his blog a
bit. Here's few I have bookmarked.

[http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/06/physics-
engines-f...](http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/06/physics-engines-for-
dummies/)

[http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/20/collision-
detecti...](http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/20/collision-detection-
for-dummies/)

[http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/03/25/speculative-
conta...](http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/03/25/speculative-contacts-an-
continuous-collision-engine-approach-part-1/)

------
5hoom
This is great, the idea of deconstructing well known games as a teaching
method is pretty cool.

Knowing the effect that you are hoping to achieve while reading the code
really helps in understanding the implementation.

Very nice, keep them coming :)

~~~
missing_cipher
Slightly on a tangent, but some may find this interesting. Super Mario World
Camera Logic Review: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCIMPYM0AQg>

~~~
dangero
Wow that was really interesting.

The thing I found most surprising was at the end when he was able to go off
the screen by going backwards which very much seems like a bug in their
algorithm, but maybe "it's a feature".

That game definitely has good camera management though. I never sat down and
thought about how elaborate their scheme was.

------
wildbunny
Thanks for the feedback, guys :) Didn't notice I'd been posted on here until
now...

There is a new article in the works as well; stay tuned :)

------
slig
You might be also interested in this Game Art for a similar game, under a CC
license: [http://www.vickiwenderlich.com/2011/07/game-art-squirrel-
att...](http://www.vickiwenderlich.com/2011/07/game-art-squirrel-attack-
catapult-game/)

------
mckoss
Too bad this is flash based. An html5 version would have been more interesting
to me.

~~~
doomlaser
Why? HTML5 isn't a very good platform for building games.

~~~
andrewl-hn
Why do you say so? Aside from sound (HTML5 audio is a poor fit for in-game
sounds) what is not good about it? Especially with canvas getting hardware
accelerated in IE9, Firefox and Chrome and WebGL getting ground in more
browsers (Chrome, Firefox and now Opera Alpha).

EDIT: to be clear, it's genuine question, I'm really interested in high-
performant graphics in HTML5.

~~~
mattmanser
Aside from doomlaser's answer, have you seriously seen a single demo in HTML5?
As I've not seen one yet that doesn't stutter or crash. Even in Chrome with
v8.

HTML5 is like 5 years behind Flash in terms of performance.

Also writing in HTML5 at the moment is like being given the total basics.
Canvas, as an API, sucks. It'll get better, more libraries will come out, but
god-damn it feels like moving backwards to take a step forwards.

~~~
jeremymcanally
You mean like this? <http://chrome.angrybirds.com/>

------
aab1d
Awesome tutorial. This is the first time I have seen a tutorial that actually
goes end-to-end.

------
aab1d
And pretty cool that he has chosen an already existing game here. Pretty
smooth!

------
petpixie
...feed them alka seltzer?

------
ecounysis
throw rocks at them

